# All dialects: Wait! (imperative)



## Hemza

Hello,

How do you say "wait" (imperative mood) in your dialect(s)?

In Morocco, I know three expressions (and if any Moroccan/Maghrebi can shed some light on the origin of two of them):
اصبر

تنّى (I think this one comes from تأنى?)
باللاتي (Any link with الآتي? Or too farfetched?)

In Hijazi, I know انتظر is used.


----------



## elroy

Palestinian: ستنّا (stanna)


----------



## momai

Syrian: نطور ,ستنّا and انتظر


----------



## djara

In TA, ستنّا (stanna) and أصبر (osbor)


----------



## cherine

In Egypt, we say: اِسْتَنَّى، اُصْبُر
And also طَوِّل بالَك = خَلِّي بالَك طويل = be patient


----------



## Hemza

Thank you all. Seem like we're among the few who do not use استنى (although Moroccans living near the Algerian border probably use it). But I guess both تنّى and استنى come from تأنى then?



cherine said:


> And also طَوِّل بالَك = خَلِّي بالَك طويل = be patient



A similar expression exists in Morocco which is كبّر بالك.


----------



## I.K.S.

The average expression used here is اتسنى ..and l think is the only one that clearly conveys the meaning of " wait ! ".
as for باللاتي  we mostly use it to mean "later on " and  اصبر is a request for someone's patience ,but this doesn't prevent that both words are sometimes used as variants of the same meaning ,the same way the word شور that means "slow down" amongst bedouins is used to mean " wait " sometimes as well.


----------



## Hemza

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> The average expression used here is اتسنى ..and l think is the only one that clearly conveys the meaning of " wait ! ".



This pronunciation may be the urban one which tends to pronounce the "ت" as a "تس" that's why we think it looks like a تس while I think it's actually a ت.
(I've already heard pronounced with a clear ت that's why I make this hypothesis).



> as for باللاتي  we mostly use it to mean "later on " and  اصبر is a request for someone's patience ,but this doesn't prevent that both words are sometimes used as variants of the same meaning ,the same way



My parents always used those three expressions interchangeably, but you're right, there may be a distinction.



> the word شور that means "slow down" amongst bedouins is used to mean " wait " sometimes as well.



The meaning of شور I know has nothing to do with "to wait" but is like الى
"مشيت شور الدار" I went toward home. Or are you talking about another word?


----------



## I.K.S.

Hemza said:


> This pronunciation may be the urban one which tends to pronounce the "ت" as a "تس" that's why we think it looks like a تس while I think it's actually a ت.
> (I've already heard pronounced with a clear ت that's why I make this hypothesis).


Maybe there are some people who pronounce it this way ,but i've never heard تنى without the س  ,when we say اتسنى we actually mean استنى as pronounced by other Arabic dialects as above ,it's just a matter of إقلاب that we can notice in other words,for instance   انصت تصنت, اجذب اجبد  ,احسب نسحب ect.


Hemza said:


> The meaning of شور I know has nothing to do with "to wait" but is like الى
> "مشيت شور الدار" I went toward home. Or are you talking about another word?


definitely another one ,it is pronounced شَوًر


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> Palestinian: ستنّا (stanna)





momai said:


> Syrian: ستنّا



Maybe it's just me, but I would write it استنى. Some how, I hear a همزة وصل at the beginning and recognise the form requiring ألف مقصورة not ألف طويلة.

In Iraq it's انتظر, but in some areas I've heard انظر also being used, but not that common though.


----------



## Hemza

I just remembered another one used in Morocco which is رجى/يرجي (or يراجي?). At least, the imperative is ارجى as it is the only form I heard .


----------



## fenakhay

There is also the verb عاين which can also mean "to wait". 
For example : 
- 3ayen khak 7etta yji = Wait till your brother comes.


----------



## Hemza

fenakhay said:


> There is also the verb عاين which can also mean "to wait".
> For example :
> - 3ayen khak 7etta yji = Wait till your brother comes.



This sounds really فويسي  (joking).



إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> Maybe there are some people who pronounce it this way ,but i've never heard تنى without the س  ,when we say اتسنى we actually mean استنى as pronounced by other Arabic dialects as above ,it's just a matter of إقلاب that we can notice in other words,for instance   انصت تصنت, اجذب اجبد  ,احسب نسحب ect.
> 
> definitely another one ,it is pronounced شَوًر


Thanks  (sorry for the late reply).


----------



## fenakhay

Hemza said:


> This sounds really فويسي  (joking).



Yaka ya 7mimiza .


----------



## Schem

Hemza said:


> In Hijazi, I know انتظر is used.



Estanna استنّى and aṣbur اصبر are used in urban Hejazi.  Eṣber اصبر, enteẓer انتظر, and eḥtarr احتر are used in Najdi.


----------



## tounsi51

Sometimes in TA we remove the t and we pronounce سنّا


----------

